
Intelsat Signs First Launch Agreement With SpaceX - techtaffy
http://www.techtaffy.com/intelsat-signs-first-launch-agreement-with-spacex/
======
ColinWright
Link to SpaceX press announcement submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4039313>

No discussion as of this time.

